# Tomcat unter Ubuntu



## Johannes7146 (20. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Linux anfänger sucht hilfe...
anfänglich habe ich veruscht apache sowie tomcat selbst herunterzuladen und manuell zu installieren.
NAch einem Hinweise habe ich erfahren, dass ubuntu berreits alles mitbringt.
vollerbegeisterung starte ich die "Synaptik-Paketverwaltun"

und suche nach apache....
owunder.... es werden viele pakete gefunden..
habe sie alle heruntergeladen und installieren lassen: => keine Probleme!

danach das ganze mit dem suchbegriff tomcat!
wieder werden viele pakete gefunden und herunter geladen.
beim installieren kommt allerdings folgende meldung:


```
E: tomcat5.5: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
E: tomcat5.5-admin: Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
E: tomcat5.5-webapps: Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
E: jspwiki: Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
```

habe ich zuviel versucht auf einmal zu installiern?
oder muss ich erst noch etwas anders installieren damit ich den tomcat installieren kann?

wenn ich auf System->Systemverwaltun->Dienste klicke finde ich bereits meinen apache server aufgelistet.

EDIT: http://localhost kann gefunden werden => apache-server läuft !!


----------



## zerix (20. März 2008)

Hallo,

installier bitte Tomcat mal in der Konsole

```
aptitute search tomcat
```

Das Paket was er dann findet, kann sein dass es (tomcat-5.5 o.ä heißt) installierst du dann so

```
aptitude install derPaketName
```

Dann postest du mal bitte die Fehlermeldung, falls eine kommt.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Johannes7146 (20. März 2008)

ahhh habs schon den fehler gefunden!

es fehlte das JDK bzw JRE...

installation ist nun erfolgreich abgeschlossen!

aller dings bekomme ich unter http://localhost:8080 noch keine rückmeldung vom tomcat

unter /etc/tomcat5.5 finde ich allerdings bereits die dateien zum konfiguerieren usw!

unter System->Systemverwaltun->Dienste finde allerdings keinen eintrag "tomcat" o.ä um diesen zu starten?
muss ich das auch manuell über die console machen?


----------



## zerix (20. März 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie das bei Ubuntu ist, aber das kann schon gut sein.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (20. März 2008)

Mit "/etc/tomcat5.5/bin/startup.sh" solltest du ihn eigentlich starten können, so wars jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## Johannes7146 (20. März 2008)

laut google sollte im ordner tomcat5.5 ein ordner "bin" liegen, indem wiederum scripte zum starten und stoppen liegen....

leider finde ich bei mir keinen ordern "bin"
mal schauen was google mir noch weiter so verrät


----------



## Johannes7146 (20. März 2008)

HuRaHoRRe könntest du mir sonst deine startup.sh schicken?

bzw den text der darin enthalten ist?
demnach müsste ich doch nur eine neuedatei mit dem passendem namen anlegen und diese dann ausführen odeR?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (20. März 2008)

probiers mal so über den terminal : sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start

bin momentan nicht zu hause und hab hier nur die Windows version...


----------



## zerix (20. März 2008)

Das ist normal dabei. Das gehört zu tomcat.
Schau auch mal im Ordner /etc/init.d nach. Da könnte es ein start-Script zum Tomcat geben.

Schau mal im Ordner /usr/bin nach. Da müsste eigentlich der Tomcat installiert sein.


MFG

Sascha


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (20. März 2008)

Die Version aus den Paketquellen ist unter umständen modifiziert, also nicht genau die selbe welche du auf der apache seite findest.

Fals du unter ubuntu oder ähnlichem bist würde ich wenn du sowas installieren willst immer zuerst auf http://www.ubuntuusers.de im wiki nachschauen...

-> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tomcat?highlight=(tomcat)


----------



## Johannes7146 (20. März 2008)

hab jetz folgendes verucht: sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start


```
agrocom@UbuntuTestServer:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start
[sudo] password for agrocom:
 * Starting Tomcat servlet engine tomcat5.5                              [ OK ] 
agrocom@UbuntuTestServer:~$
```

nach der ausgabe in der console war ich recht begeister 
das überprüfen mit http://localhost:8080 war allerdings ernüchtern...
das selber ergebnis...
seite kann nicht gefunden werden.

im ornder /usr/bin finde ich weder eine datei oder ordner die tomcat oder startup.sh heißen


EDIT:
es existieren folgende pfade:

/var/lib/tomcat5.5/
/etc/tomcat5.5

auch die kurz anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tomcat?hi...t=(tomcat) gab die meldung

```
agrocom@UbuntuTestServer:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start
[sudo] password for agrocom:
 * Starting Tomcat servlet engine tomcat5.5                              [ OK ] 
agrocom@UbuntuTestServer:~$
```

genauso wie oben!


----------



## zerix (20. März 2008)

Warum suchst du nicht mal mit find nach Tomcat?

Der Standard-Port ist zwar 8080, aber vielleicht ist der bei dir anders.

Wenn du willst, kannst du mal ssh und screen installieren. Dann schaue ich mal auf deinem Rechner nach.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (20. März 2008)

ja das ganze wird über das init.d script und die Funktion "start" ausgeführt, ob eine startup.sh in dieser Version überhaupt existieren sollte weis ich nicht.
Es kommt darauf an was für ein Port eingestellt wurde.
Auf ubuntuusers wird 8180 als standard angegeben probier den mal...

-> http://localhost:8180


----------



## Johannes7146 (20. März 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHH

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 

ich kann meinen tomcat nun erreich!
aber nicht unter http://localhost:8080 sonder unter http://localhost:8180


vielen vielen DAnk euch beiden!
mh...
falls einer von euch an symbian s60 software interesse hat schreibt ne pn!
ich kann da evtl helfen


----------

